# Reference letter certified copy in UAE



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys,

I am in process of getting the employment reference letter certify from UAE. I am still having hard time finding any source for document certification authority here, however, i talked to my embassy and they can stamp the document with original seen. Would this be fine if i get it original seen stamped from my embassy? or should i send it to my home country to get it notarized?

Your help in this regards would highly be appreciated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Australian Embassy will do it for you. You just need to call for an appointment


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, 

Just email the Australian embassy at dubai dot admin @ dfat dot gov dot au and ask for an appointment (they are available only Thursdays 9-12 at Burjuman/Consulate). Clearly mention that you need it for your visa application and if you need a statutory declaration done as well you need to mention this so they have an available signatory during your visit. 

Take all documents with you, PP copy, educational certificates, transcripts, birth certificates, promotion letters, marriage certificates, etc. they will do all of them for free. Only documents they wont do are financial (salary slips and bank statements). 

Remember that "certified documents" are not the same thing as "True Copy"...


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sbsp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just email the Australian embassy at dubai dot admin @ dfat dot gov dot au and ask for an appointment (they are available only Thursdays 9-12 at Burjuman/Consulate). Clearly mention that you need it for your visa application and if you need a statutory declaration done as well you need to mention this so they have an available signatory during your visit.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for clarifying, I am in Abu Dhabi and will contact the AU embassy in abu dhabi.


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

I had posted my experience in another thread : 



> I was in the same situation few days back. I had contacted at least 5-6 UK solicitors in Dubai, they were ready to do it but they were not sure about the validity of it in Australia. And they would charge AED 200-500 per declaration. Also, for making the certified true copies they would charge AED 200 per copy, and I had around 10 certificates.
> 
> Then I contacted Australian Consulate ( passport section ) in Dubai, they were very helpfull. They said since it was for Visa purpose ( you need to tell them that the actual purpose is to apply for subclass 189 visa or other category ), I can contact visa and immegration section of australian consulate in Dubai they would do all these for free.
> You need to take appointment through email, only Thursdays 9 - 12 am are available.
> ...





> For appointments email them at immigration.dubai at dfat.gov.au
> 
> All contact details are available here : uae.embassy.gov.au/abud/home.html
> 
> ...


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

snj said:


> I had posted my experience in another thread :


Thanks it will be very helpful.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

I emailed them (No reply) then called them(No one picked) then i went to Australian embassy Abu Dhabi as it was really close to my office.

It was very quite, I was the only visitor there and presented my employer reference letter to be certified (only one document). The lady checked it and then stamped it as "True copy", Please see the attachment.

She charged AED 80 for one document(Pretty expensive though).

Do you think, it is suffice or do i need other stamp?

Thanks,
Shoaib


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I emailed them (No reply) then called them(No one picked) then i went to Australian embassy Abu Dhabi as it was really close to my office. It was very quite, I was the only visitor there and presented my employer reference letter to be certified (only one document). The lady checked it and then stamped it as "True copy", Please see the attachment. She charged AED 80 for one document(Pretty expensive though). Do you think, it is suffice or do i need other stamp? Thanks, Shoaib


Thats fine, i have the same one. 

If you need more documents certified i suggest you do it in Dubai for free. They take some time to respond so expect at least 3-4 working days.


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

In Dubai they have two sections, visa and passport. 

If your purpose is to apply for a visa, you will get an appointment in visa section and then they will do it for free ( you need to mention in your email that the purpose is to apply for subclass 189/190 etc. ). It's difficult to call up visa section, but if you e-mail them for an appointment they usually responds. And they give appointments only on Thursday. 

Passport section will do attestation, declaration etc. for all other purposes for a fixed charge, AED 80 I think, per copy. You can also call them up for any queries.


----------



## rest_in_peace (Feb 17, 2017)

Australian Embassy in Dubai does the sighting of documents for free. Please see below what they told me:



> Please be informed that the client counter hours for Visa and Citizenship
> are 9am to 11am every Thursday. No appointment is required during this
> period.
> 
> ...


----------



## GGeorge (Apr 17, 2017)

i contacted the Australian Consulate-General in Dubai and they do charge for document certification now ..

from the email ....
4. Payment of the notarial service fee by debit or credit card only (Mastercard or Visa). Below is the fee for Apr 2017. *The fees for the performance of notarial services done overseas are legislated by the Australian Consular Fees Act 1955.
a. Witnessing a signature or seal on a form or declaration = AED 193 per signature
b. Verifying and certifying a copy of a document or part of a document = AED 193 per document
c. Verifying and certifying a photograph = AED 193 per photograph

has anyone done certificate attestation recently in abu dhabi or Dubai ?


----------



## sayadrameez (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi , Does anyone have recent experience ? Even I got email from Australian Embassy they charge 190 AED per document.


----------

